# Arguing the point across with predator that"consensual"sex with children causes harm?



## tehTerminator (Mar 4, 2010)

He has now been reported to the police.

Hmm sorry peoples. I really didn't know it would be possible to track him. :blushed: 

I am not trolling, having found him on a pedophile forum I'd say that he most definetly is not either. 

Thank you very much for all of your responses, and sorry for the long due and lacking reply.


----------

